
Ask HN: What programming blogs do you follow? - in9
Recently I found Julia Evans blog, which is great read for someone wanting the have a broader knowledge of software engineering, operating systems and related themes.<p>What other similar blogs do you guys follow as well?<p>Julia Evans blog, for those interested is<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jvns.ca&#x2F;
======
andythemoron
Julia Evans' blog is one of my favorites! It was a big inspiration for
starting my own blog ([https://andythemoron.com](https://andythemoron.com)). I
also love High Scalability and Dan Luu's blog which have been mentioned in
other comments.

I "follow" several which are mostly defunct, but in terms of blogs that still
feature active updates:

Evan Klitze's blog: lots of topics around Linux, C++, etc.
[https://eklitzke.org/](https://eklitzke.org/)

Sutter's Mill: lots of "state of the world" for C++, but also context,
history, etc. [https://herbsutter.com/](https://herbsutter.com/)

IT Hare: C++, game programming [http://ithare.com/](http://ithare.com/)

The Erlangelist: Erlang/Elixir
[http://theerlangelist.com/](http://theerlangelist.com/)

null program: lots of miscellaneous topics
[http://nullprogram.com/](http://nullprogram.com/)

Fluent C++: the name speaks for itself
[http://www.fluentcpp.com/](http://www.fluentcpp.com/)

Another Programmer's Blog: Linux, C, C++, C#, MSSQL
[https://www.stev.org/](https://www.stev.org/)

------
tomcam
As a nod to HN I confess its front page acts as a wonderful filter. So while I
do not follow blogs, I get a really good stuff from here.

~~~
humanrebar
Same here. I haven't been able to find an RSS reader I love since Google
Reader went under.

I'm loving all the blog recommendations I get here, but I don't see how I can
follow the content reliably like I can with my favorite podcasts.

~~~
alkhatib
Have you tried Feedly?

~~~
BrandoElFollito
Second that. I tried so many readers after GR was gone and Feedly for the
bill.

The key features I need is "read when scrolled" and a clean interface

------
Arcsech
Here's a dump of the "Programming" folder from my RSS reader:

Aphyr's (aka the guy behind the Jepsen distributed system test series):
[https://aphyr.com/](https://aphyr.com/)

Fred Herbert, the author of Learn You Some Erlang:
[http://ferd.ca/](http://ferd.ca/)

Eevee, who posts a mishmash of stuff about programming in general but these
days is mostly focussed on games: [https://eev.ee/](https://eev.ee/)

Tef/Programming is Terrible, which features strong opinions about
programming/programmers:
[http://programmingisterrible.com](http://programmingisterrible.com)

Matt Kline, who posts mainly about low-level stuff and embedded systems:
[http://bitbashing.io/](http://bitbashing.io/)

Evan Miller, whose blog topics are wide-ranging:
[http://www.evanmiller.org/](http://www.evanmiller.org/)

tptacek, who can be seen tirelessly defending common sense in the comments on
this very site: [https://sockpuppet.org](https://sockpuppet.org)

Sonniesedge, who talks about front-end stuff and the human impact of
programming:
[https://sonniesedge.co.uk/blog/](https://sonniesedge.co.uk/blog/)

Carin Meier, who posts most often, but not exclusively, about Clojure:
[http://gigasquidsoftware.com/](http://gigasquidsoftware.com/)

Also Julia Evans, as mentioned in the OP.

~~~
mosen
I found the Sonniesedge blog to rely quite heavily on expletives and anger.
It's a shame: there are some great articles in there, but it becomes hard to
read.

This, for example: [https://sonniesedge.co.uk/blog/progressive-
enhancement](https://sonniesedge.co.uk/blog/progressive-enhancement)

------
Entangled
Not a blog but daily articles from Medium bloggers by language, much better:

[https://medium.com/tag/swift/latest](https://medium.com/tag/swift/latest)

[https://medium.com/tag/kotlin/latest](https://medium.com/tag/kotlin/latest)

~~~
tra3
That's a great way to discover interesting content. Thanks for posting!

------
lurrr
I'm actually surprised no one mentioned these two

Eli Bendersky [http://eli.thegreenplace.net/](http://eli.thegreenplace.net/)
Jeff Preshing [http://preshing.com/](http://preshing.com/)

------
nextos
[http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/)

------
ryanschneider
Mike Ash has started posting again after a long hiatus:

[https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/](https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/)

The URL is very misleading, his blog is about Objective-C (and now Swift)
internals, in a very loose way like an "Old New Thing" for Apple's tech stack
(w/o the insider knowledge parts, he's not an Apple employee).

------
nikanj
I follow
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/)

------
acemarke
Wayyyyy too many :)

A few months back I wrote a Reddit comment listing "just" the high-quality
React-related blogs that I read :
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/5t8loz/what_are_yo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/5t8loz/what_are_your_top_reactreact_native_blogs_that/)
.

I read a lot more besides that. To pick out just a few:

\- Scott Hanselman:
[https://www.hanselman.com/blog/](https://www.hanselman.com/blog/)

\- Robert O'Callahan:
[http://robert.ocallahan.org/](http://robert.ocallahan.org/)

\- Henrik Warne: [https://henrikwarne.com/](https://henrikwarne.com/)

\- Andrew Wulf ("The Codist"): [http://thecodist.com/](http://thecodist.com/)

\- Lin Clark: [https://code-cartoons.com/](https://code-cartoons.com/) . (Her
actual blog hasn't been updated in a while, but she's also posted many in-
depth articles to Mozilla organization blogs over the last few months.)

And while I don't think

~~~
harigov
How do you manage to keep yourself updated on all of these?

~~~
acemarke
Easy - RSS feeds :) I use BazQux Reader, which is basically a modern
incarnation of Google Reader. Simple, works, and totally worth the $20
subscription.

All the blogs I just listed, plus a whole bunch more, are in my "Programming -
High Quality" folder - anything new in that folder is likely to be pretty
good, but the total amount of traffic is relatively low. I also subscribe to
several blog aggregators like EchoJS, JavascriptKicks, DZone, Planet Python,
etc. Those go in a separate folder that has a lot more volume, and I skim the
titles to pick out what's interesting. Then there's the "General" category,
and so on.

It's a shame RSS feeds seem to have been mostly ignored after the death of
Google Reader. They're a _fantastic_ way to stay up to date with a wide
variety of sites.

------
zbuttram
Surprised to see [http://2ality.com/](http://2ality.com/) missing. First place
I go for every new JavaScript lang feature/proposal.

------
gk1
[https://www.highscalability.com](https://www.highscalability.com) \- good
devops articles and link roundups

~~~
BenoitP
+1 ; especially for the "Stuff The Internet Says On Scalability" Friday
digest.

------
gkelly
Here is a similar question from a few months ago, which resulted in a pretty
great list of blogs and twitters:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13520891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13520891)

------
romgrk
Robert Martin: [http://blog.cleancoder.com/](http://blog.cleancoder.com/)

------
abglassman
[https://eklitzke.org/](https://eklitzke.org/)
[http://www.onebigfluke.com/](http://www.onebigfluke.com/)

------
skibz
Not as frequently updated as it used to be, but:
[https://rachelbythebay.com/w/](https://rachelbythebay.com/w/)

------
briansteffens
Mostly Haskell-related:
[http://www.stephendiehl.com/posts.html](http://www.stephendiehl.com/posts.html)

------
deepakkarki
I have created this as a side project of mine :)

[https://discoverdev.io](https://discoverdev.io)

It's a curated and tagged list of company blogposts - published every weekday
(or whenever I get 5-10 good links for the day)! As of now it is limited to
only engineering blogs.

To know more, visit :
[https://www.discoverdev.io/about](https://www.discoverdev.io/about)

~~~
firstbabylonian
Please consider adding hyperlinks to the articles themselves in your RSS
entries: right now it's a useless bullet point list of titles:
[https://www.discoverdev.io/rss.xml](https://www.discoverdev.io/rss.xml)

~~~
deepakkarki
Holy! I didn't notice that at all. I thought I was already adding hyperlinks!
Thanks for letting me know :)

------
av3csr
When he was updating it, _shakes fist_

[http://fabiensanglard.net/](http://fabiensanglard.net/)

------
jvns
Dan Luu has a list of programming blogs you might like:
[https://danluu.com/programming-blogs/](https://danluu.com/programming-
blogs/). The rest of his blog is good too!

a few of my favorite blogs:

\- [http://blog.acolyer.org](http://blog.acolyer.org) for fantastic daily
summaries of CS papers.

\- [http://stephaniehurlburt.com/blog/](http://stephaniehurlburt.com/blog/)
\-- she has a business creating a new compression algorithm and I love reading
about it

\- [https://rachelbythebay.com/w/](https://rachelbythebay.com/w/) is pure gold
for weird debugging stories

\-
[https://accidentallyquadratic.tumblr.com/](https://accidentallyquadratic.tumblr.com/)
is always a fun read

\- [http://wingolog.org/](http://wingolog.org/) on building compilers

\- [http://composition.al/blog](http://composition.al/blog) \-- Lindsey Kuper
on her programming languages research

\- aphyr's blog on distributed systems, of course

\- [https://charity.wtf/](https://charity.wtf/)

\-
[http://www.pgbovine.net/writings.htm](http://www.pgbovine.net/writings.htm)
\-- Philip Guo is a CS professor whose blog on his experiences in academia I
really like

\- [http://whilefalse.blogspot.com](http://whilefalse.blogspot.com) by Camille
Fournier, mostly on engineering management

\- [http://larahogan.me/blog/](http://larahogan.me/blog/) by Lara Hogan, on
engineering management

Also I think this comment from Dan's blog
([https://danluu.com/about/](https://danluu.com/about/)) is very true and
important:

> I view that as a sign there’s a desperate shortage of understandable
> explanation of technical topics. There’s nothing here that most of my co-
> workers don’t know (with the exception of maybe three or four posts where I
> propose novel ideas). It’s just that they don’t blog and I do. I’m not going
> to try to convince you to start writing a blog, since that has to be
> something you want to do, but I will point out that there’s a large gap
> that’s waiting to be filled by your knowledge. When I started writing this
> blog, I figured almost no one would ever read it; sure Joel Spolsky and
> Steve Yegge created widely read blogs, but that was back when almost no one
> was blogging. Now that there are millions of blogs, there’s just no way to
> start a new blog and get noticed. Turns out that’s not true.

I really think there is a shortage of understandable explanations of technical
topics, and I see new people writing great posts clarifying complicated
technical topics all the time. And I find people really do notice/appreciate
it. So if you're excited about blogging, maybe do it :)

~~~
rch
The Morning Paper ([http://blog.acolyer.org](http://blog.acolyer.org)) is the
only source mentioned so far that I go out of my way to read. Highly
recommended.

------
psbrandt
[https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

There's also an OPML file that you can import into Feedly.

------
johnny_reilly
The Morning Brew: "a daily .NET software development link blog published by
Chris Alcock"

It's like a daily readers digest of software development stuff. And the
tagline just quoted is a little out of date - it's got a strong .NET leaning
but that's not the only thing on there.

[http://blog.cwa.me.uk/](http://blog.cwa.me.uk/)

------
duykhoa12t
I read from [https://robots.thoughtbot.com/](https://robots.thoughtbot.com/).

------
toomanybeersies
Not strictly programming, but Troy Hunt on Security
([https://www.troyhunt.com/](https://www.troyhunt.com/)) is really good.

He's the guy behind _Have I Been Pwned_
([https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/)).

------
gogopuppygogo
[http://www.catonmat.net](http://www.catonmat.net) is excellent.

I'm also a fan of the comics the author Peter Krumins puts out
[https://comic.browserling.com/](https://comic.browserling.com/)

------
codeforgeek
[https://codeforgeek.com](https://codeforgeek.com)
[https://scotch.io](https://scotch.io) Hackernoon medium and free code camp.
Video courses at plural and Edx.

------
Entangled
For those who like newsletters delivered to their inbox:

[https://github.com/vredniy/awesome-
newsletters](https://github.com/vredniy/awesome-newsletters)

Enough programming news for a lifetime, or two.

------
amiralles
Eric Lippert's blog [https://ericlippert.com/](https://ericlippert.com/) He
used to write about C#, mostly. Now he is into functional programming. Awesome
content.

------
NwmG
I am a big fan of the bolt blog.

[https://blog.bolt.io/](https://blog.bolt.io/)

Its a hardware/hardware startup blog written by what looks like a full(ish)
stack hardware VC.

------
ZedDogX
I listen to a few podcasts but don't religiously follow any one particular
person on blogs. I just find blog posts about what i want to do and learn from
that, maybe poke around a while after.

------
panic
Here are a bunch of blogs from my RSS reader that I think are worth reading.
Some of them haven't updated in a while, but the archives may be worth a look
anyway.

* Blogs with a math focus:

[http://blog.sigfpe.com](http://blog.sigfpe.com)

[http://bit-player.org](http://bit-player.org)

[http://mathr.co.uk/blog/](http://mathr.co.uk/blog/)

[https://www.johndcook.com/blog/](https://www.johndcook.com/blog/)

* Blogs with a programming languages focus:

[https://existentialtype.wordpress.com](https://existentialtype.wordpress.com)

[https://bluishcoder.co.nz](https://bluishcoder.co.nz)

[http://blog.ezyang.com](http://blog.ezyang.com)

[http://akkartik.name](http://akkartik.name)

[http://lambda-the-ultimate.org](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org)

[http://mrale.ph](http://mrale.ph)

* Blogs with a UI design focus:

[http://www.brandonwalkin.com/blog/](http://www.brandonwalkin.com/blog/)

[http://ignorethecode.net/blog/](http://ignorethecode.net/blog/)

[http://interuserface.net](http://interuserface.net)

* Blogs with a graphics / 3D rendering focus:

[http://c0de517e.blogspot.com](http://c0de517e.blogspot.com)

[http://diaryofagraphicsprogrammer.blogspot.com](http://diaryofagraphicsprogrammer.blogspot.com)

[https://directtovideo.wordpress.com](https://directtovideo.wordpress.com)

[http://graphicrants.blogspot.com](http://graphicrants.blogspot.com)

[http://www.reedbeta.com](http://www.reedbeta.com)

[http://www.realtimerendering.com/blog/](http://www.realtimerendering.com/blog/)

[https://blog.demofox.org](https://blog.demofox.org)

[http://eelpi.gotdns.org/blog.wiki.html](http://eelpi.gotdns.org/blog.wiki.html)

* Other interesting / more general programming blogs (many of these have a "systems" focus):

[http://danluu.com](http://danluu.com)

[http://ewontfix.com](http://ewontfix.com)

[http://chneukirchen.org/blog/](http://chneukirchen.org/blog/)

[http://neverworkintheory.org](http://neverworkintheory.org)

[http://apenwarr.ca/log/](http://apenwarr.ca/log/)

[https://www.snellman.net/blog/](https://www.snellman.net/blog/)

[https://www.pvk.ca](https://www.pvk.ca)

[http://psy-lob-saw.blogspot.com](http://psy-lob-saw.blogspot.com)

[https://randomascii.wordpress.com](https://randomascii.wordpress.com)

[http://fastcompression.blogspot.com](http://fastcompression.blogspot.com)

[https://fgiesen.wordpress.com](https://fgiesen.wordpress.com)

[http://blog.plover.com](http://blog.plover.com)

[http://chneukirchen.org/trivium/](http://chneukirchen.org/trivium/)

[http://rachelbythebay.com/w/](http://rachelbythebay.com/w/)

------
turingbook
If you can read Chinese, Meituan-Dianping Engineering Blog is a must-read:
[https://tech.meituan.com/](https://tech.meituan.com/)

------
nikivi
I keep a list of blogs I follow as a GitHub repo :

[https://github.com/learn-anything/blogs](https://github.com/learn-
anything/blogs)

------
philip1209
I've been impressed by the Sourcegraph blog lately:

[https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/](https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/)

------
atsaloli
[http://codesimplicity.com/](http://codesimplicity.com/) for fundamentals of
software design and improving code bases

------
nezo
Airbnb Engineering & Data Science [https://medium.com/airbnb-
engineering](https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering)

------
pedrodelfino
Paul Graham - www.paulgraham.com

Eli Bendersky [http://eli.thegreenplace.net/](http://eli.thegreenplace.net/)

FreeCodeCamp/Quincy Larson on Medium

------
wizzerking
Since i do a lot of image stuff with OpenCV pyimagesearch.com

------
fapjacks
Windytan (Oona Räisänen), absolutely phenomenal hacker:
[http://www.windytan.com/](http://www.windytan.com/)

------
adyimpulse
[https://reprog.wordpress.com/](https://reprog.wordpress.com/) is a great one
i discovered recently.

------
xref
If you like Julia Evans style you may also like Charity Majors aka @mipsytipsy
on twitter [https://charity.wtf/](https://charity.wtf/)

Also I use the open source Django project Newsblur as my RSS reader, and
follow Samuel's blog: [http://blog.newsblur.com/](http://blog.newsblur.com/)

A couple others I like:

[https://watirmelon.blog](https://watirmelon.blog)

[https://martinfowler.com](https://martinfowler.com)

------
executesorder66
[https://www.nayuki.io/](https://www.nayuki.io/)

Lots of high quality code examples in a variety of languages.

------
sidcool
Most of the ones I read are covered here. Would like to add
[http://dev.to](http://dev.to)

------
jrochkind1
I run an aggregator for ruby-related blogs and other news feeds.

[http://rubyland.news](http://rubyland.news)

------
thlst
[https://blog.regehr.org](https://blog.regehr.org) for undefined behavior
lovers.

------
blojayble
[http://www.bfilipek.com/](http://www.bfilipek.com/) C++ stuff

------
gmanolache
The Practical Dev [https://dev.to/](https://dev.to/)

------
weishigoname
some machine learning blog I like to follow is
[http://karpathy.github.io](http://karpathy.github.io)

------
purpleidea
The Technical Blog of James
[https://ttboj.wordpress.com/](https://ttboj.wordpress.com/)

Source: Author

------
hprotagonist
\- aphyr

\- scott hansleman

\- coding horror

\- decyphering glyph

\- eric lippert

------
theknarf
Let's see. Often when I find something interesting on HN or Reddit I might see
if the author writes other interesting posts and subscribe to their blog on
Feedly. I currently have a few hundred sources that I subscribe to so it might
be a bit hard for me to choose which "blogs" I'd promote. But there are some:

\- [https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)

\- [http://www.pentadact.com/](http://www.pentadact.com/)

\- [http://procworld.blogspot.no/](http://procworld.blogspot.no/)

\- [https://moviecode.tumblr.com/](https://moviecode.tumblr.com/)

\- [http://hackaday.com/](http://hackaday.com/)

\- [https://research.googleblog.com/](https://research.googleblog.com/)

\- [https://gpuofthebrain.com/](https://gpuofthebrain.com/)

\- [https://xkcd.com/](https://xkcd.com/)

\- [http://oglaf.com/](http://oglaf.com/)

This is an almost random selection of some of the blogs that I subscribe to.

------
md365
www.simform.com/blog - on IoT & product engineering

------
ahamedirshad123
+1 for Julia Evans blog

------
karthik_ir
martinfowler.com

------
crispytx
PHP on Acid ;)

[https://phponacid.com](https://phponacid.com)

------
naturalgradient
Ah rather thinly veiled blog advertisement?

~~~
yitchelle
Does it matter if it generates interesting and compelling content/discussion
as it had done?

